# General > Business >  Halloween Decorations & Balloons

## Katy

Hi Everyone!

Halloween is fast approaching (even though Tesco have their Christmas head on :O ).  K.G Events can get some great Halloween decorations for anyone who is organising a party or even just to decorate your home.

I can also get a large selection of Halloween foil balloons which is a great present to give to your kiddies instead of the usual bag of sweets!  You can see pics of these on my facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/pages/KG-Events/158907063428 

If you would like more information or a price list for the Halloween decorations and balloons please don't hesitate to get in touch via my website - www.kgevents.co.uk, telephone - 01955 606333 or 07867961310 or email - katy@kgevents.co.uk

----------


## Katy

Fancy Dress also available, free delivery within Caithness for any order placed.  Only childrens fancy dress added on facebook at the moment but if you are looking for a adults outfit please get in touch. 
Katy x

----------

